# TPI's new ava



## .TakaM (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## ediblebird (Apr 19, 2007)

amen in triple


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(ediblebird @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seconded! This avatar so owns!


----------



## MaHe (Apr 19, 2007)

Pure win. TPi rules. Period.


----------



## tshu (Apr 19, 2007)

That avatar is silly, whoever made it is a hose-head.


----------



## Venko (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> That avatar is silly, whoever made it is a hose-head.



Anything made by the great .TakaM cannot be silly. Congrats, takkkkaaaaa!


----------



## TPi (Apr 19, 2007)

i love you guys


----------



## tshu (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(TheRealSol @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tshu @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > That avatar is silly, whoever made it is a hose-head.
> ...


lol.


----------



## Jax (Apr 19, 2007)

I'll be goooooooooone, in a day or twoooooooooooooooooooo....


----------



## Costello (Apr 19, 2007)

from a moderators point of view, it's a good avatar.
yeah, it doesnt exceed the maximum file size (25 kb as in the rules) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




good job takam


----------



## lagman (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TheRealSol @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(tshu @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> ...



I might be wrong, I´ve been wrong before, but that avatar was made by *tshu*.


----------



## tshu (Apr 19, 2007)

good job takam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




good job.


----------



## TPi (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## mthrnite (Apr 19, 2007)

Manly yes, but I like it too!


----------



## tshu (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tshu @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(TheRealSol @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 20, 2007)

rofl



no prob guise


----------



## tshu (Apr 20, 2007)

TakaM is one cool guy!

.II


----------



## lookout (Apr 20, 2007)

nice!..


----------



## tshu (Apr 20, 2007)

TakaM, I like that drawing you did of Kiefer Sutherland too! I mean, you did do that, didn't you? Of course you did.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> .II








and naw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kiefer Sutherland did that one


----------



## tshu (Apr 20, 2007)

he does good self portraits. well he needs to work on colouring inside the lines though...


----------

